# Treibball



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

is anyone doing Treibball with their dogs.........we have just started training in this fun game.........they are starting to have classes in it......

originated in Germany its like a herding exercise.........all you need is 6-8 big exercise balls and a goal penn........the dog is taught to nose/herd each ball into the penn.....they love it! a great exercise to do at home in the yard, and relitively cheap to get into.........they have some great you tube videos on it..........


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Debbie, where did you purchase the balls? I'd like to get a few, but I bet they are pricey!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

no they are not to bad, you can get them at walmart for under 10.00.you could even start out with 4-5 and add as you go.......you might even be able to get them online for cheaper i haven't looked........i already had two here i use to exercise on.....so i just added 4 more.......


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Never head of this before- very cool! I thought it would be kinda neat to get into herding, but there is nowhere in the city for me to do this. What a cool alternative!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

it really is a great activity for the dogs to do at home in their own yard.....some catch on rather quickly, others it takes a bit more time/training.........we are practicing inside right now, i am having them learn the touch game, and putting a target on the door and they push the door.......can't wait to get it all together and let loose in some big space...........


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

onyx'girl, you might try yard sales. I see them a lot!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo pops those exercise balls. 
I thought the treibballs were made of a stronger plastic. He has a bestball and that is pretty much indestructable, but not as big as the exercise balls. 
Bestball-Elite K-9


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I'd have to get a non popping ball, because masi would pop one in a sec..


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i don't think they would pop the ball if they were trained to nose/herd it, if allowed to play with the ball in a normal fashion i can see why they might...........i think as long as it was introduced from the beginning in what you wanted them to do with it it wouldn't be a problem.....


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Whole Dog Journal has it in this months journal. Here is a You Tube link


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

We have several balls now at the training building but I haven't made time to getstarted on the basic skills yet.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I think this is to cool and can't wait to start training. Both my dogs already know touch so next is the door.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Seems like a great thing to teach my pup and I don't have to go anywhere but my back yard to do it. That's nice for us up here in Canada as our clubs are far fewer than those of you in the US.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I am just starting this with Benny. He is so obsessed with his Elite K9 Best Ball, herds it all over the yard. I think he will love treiball and I like that it is a sport he can do everyday in the yard and maybe fulfill some of his desire to herd.
Not sure if I should get a few more Best Balls or something bigger . He pops soccer and basket balls pretty easy


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think the bestballs are great for this, especially with the breed we have! Karlo would pop anything softer and he is obsessed with the bestballs, too. 
I think even with training them not to bite, it would do no good when they get in the mode of working. But the object is, not to bite, right? If I had more time, I would like to organize a local Triebball group....maybe I should make some time!


----------

